# I did my first punk rock radio pod cast last night!



## mandapocalypse (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright, the radio podcast I helped out with last night is up! 
I got so nervous and I suck at answering questions on the spot- Damn, SO INARTICULATE!!! Twas' a product of nervousness. Said 'awesome' and 'absolutely and 'you know' wayyy tooo many times!
:blush:


Ah,besides all that... it was pretty fun- stoked on getting to pick 9 songs out of my collection! (Iowaska, Dread Messiah, Coitus, OperationIvy, Diaspora, Endrophobia, Provoked, Mankind? and Contagium! )

Check it out if you wanna listen to some crust/punk for FREE! It's just about an hour long.

Enjoy!
Cheers!!!

http://www.profaneexistence.org/radio-podcasts/pe-radio/677-profane-existence-raido-show-4


----------



## menu (Dec 13, 2009)

hell yeah!! Ill give it a listen. and Its crazy you brought up Dread Messiah. I havent heard them in sooo long. the only songs I own by them are on the Whispers comp. Vinyl I got when I was in like 8th grade. but Ill give it a listen


----------



## menu (Dec 13, 2009)

so I listened to it. took me about 3 hours cause my computer kept booting me off so I had to restart the session a few times. but that was good shit. Great music. how often do these podcast go on?

ps. I think you did a good job. didnt seem like you were really nervous at all


----------



## mandapocalypse (Dec 13, 2009)

PE does one weekly...
there are other shows too, though, Scarit Radio is pretty badass...
:cheers:


----------

